# 2007 HEE HAW HOLIDAY EXCHANGE



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WELCOME everyone to our 2nd annual Hee Haw Holiday Exchange. PARTY DATE~ DECEMBER 15th, 7:00 PM central. Dont it seem early to be signing up for this?? Well, wait till you have to find that perfect gift for your exchange partner that you will be a secret santa to...that can take FOREVER!

. This year we have decided to do our exchange party right on our forum. So I will put up a thread and pin it, that night. I think it will be a very active thread, dont you? Then I will pin another thread for all of us to post our exchange gift pictures on. I am going to keep the dates for sign-up and sending out the same as last year, also the gift amount. The amount of the gift should be $20.00, plus remember you will have your shipping on top of this. Sign-ups must be in to me by October 31, and I will send out the exchange names back to you by Nov. 1 -3rd. The last mail out date will be Nov. 20. ALL PACKAGES MUST BE IN THE MAIL BY THEN, last year it took some of our members about 2-3 weeks to receive there gifts. Once your gift arrives....NO PEEKING, santa is watching! Then on our forum party we will all open our gifts together (same as last year) . If any of the new members have any questions , you can email me or post on here. You do need to wrap the gift and enclose a card with your name (and forum name). We didnt have any party poopers last year, and I hope we dont this year either. So PLEASE remember if you sign up you do have to send a gift, if you fail to send one..you will be taking the walk of shame at our christmas party...and become the 2007 party pooper. :bgrin

I will need everyones name; address; phone; email address, forum name; and dont forget to include your WISH LIST, (clothes size, favorite color, or anything you would like your secret pal to know) Send all this info to me at [email protected], if you need my phone number you can email me for it.

LET THE FUN BEGIN AND START YOUR SIGN-UPS. Would you please also add your name on here once you have emailed me all your info, so I can double check to make sure I have everyones email. Corinne (Ce)


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I just sent mine to you!!! HEE HAW!!!!!!!!! :saludando: [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Sep 30, 2007)

:aktion033: I will email you shortly- I can't wait to start shopping!!!


----------



## RNR (Sep 30, 2007)

I just sent mine!! This was soo much fun shoping last year!!

RNR


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 30, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Count me in too, hope you got my e-mail!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 30, 2007)

Just sent my info! Soooo looking forward to my first HHHE!! :aktion033: :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 1, 2007)

my e-mail is on the way :saludando:

(everyone please see my question on the other pinned topic about this exchange, thanks




: )


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: Looking forward to it :aktion033: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Hee Haw ![/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (Oct 2, 2007)

My info is on the way. I am excited as this is my first HeeHaw sign up. :aktion033: :aktion033: Now where do you find donkey gifts????????? Time to start looking.



:



:


----------



## Cara (Oct 2, 2007)

Im gona join in the fun for the first year :bgrin


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2007)

:aktion033: It's going to be fun this yr

with Cara, Bonnie, Tammy,Cheryl & RNR :aktion033:

we need to add more to the barn too



:

We did have a good time last year !!!


----------



## pooper scooper (Oct 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am not missing the fun this year. Count me in. [/SIZE]

Donna Ramsey :bgrin


----------



## minimule (Oct 9, 2007)

Just sent in my info. I all ready have 2 items for it!


----------



## Bassett (Oct 11, 2007)

Man you guys are right. Donkey things ARE HARD to find. :no: Look every where I go. Have found nothing yet. :no:


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 11, 2007)

:no: I'm not having any luck either!


----------

